# so fed up with this show stuff, but I want to do it



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You know getting ready for this show has my stomach in knots! it is ridiculous how upset I get over "silly" things but I do.

The list of things I need to do to be ready for the show is so long and then I am always afraid I will forget something.

I finally got Sweet Pea and Angie clipped but not the young girls.

The whole time I have been worried about transporting them and having enough space. Today I figured that all out and it works fine. Then it was how do I get sweet pea up into my truck, was going ot built a ramp but the brother keeps being to busy as well as myself. 

Today I had to take them to the vet for health certificates (another nightmare on my mind) and I accomplished getting her in and out of the pick up truck by using my milking stand as a step. So that part is taken care of (it collapses flat for transport).

But at the vets he gives me a hard time one for being late (ok I get that) then for not being able to read their tattoos --- not my fault. Then for not having some tattoo or tag from the NJ state for each of them --- I didn't even know that was required :shrug: so I contacted someone here on what is required. :scratch: 

Finally get all that done and now I am at home just all frustrated and sick because of all the worry I put into this. :GAAH: 

Why do they have to make it so difficult! :hammer: And why do I have to worry so much :worried: 

Ok now that it is off my chest I feel better --- thanks :greengrin:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It's just the frustration of the learning curve- you just don't know til you do it. But it will be fun to meet all those goat addicts at the show. Have fun. Just don't get there having forgotten your goats lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a dream like 2 weeks ago that I forgot all their paperwork :GAAH: :shocked: 

I told this lady that and she said "it is like being back in school and you forgot your locker combination" 

the stress of all this is enough to make me go crazy :hair:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

ok stacey, take a deep breath and smile girlie i know you can do this! LOL. The first show is always flustered, but i know you can do it. write things down and post them on your fridge, when you get them done draw a line through them. Start packing boxes of everything your going to need, make a list for that too. 
I know you will do great, showing is a lot of fun, Were only going to one this year, its only five weeks away, and i cat wait!
beth


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I know what you mean!! The first show I ever went to was the biggest show I've showed at yet! :roll: But hey, gotta love it despite the stress!


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

I was always so nervous before the show. Learned that if I had the goat and the paperwork I was set to go! Learned to prepare a "show box" with all the things I needed to take to show. Had separate buckets, show leads, a small first aid kit with goat and human items, show clothes etc all packed and ready to go so I wasn't running around crazy just before leaving home. (Most of the time I had more things than I really needed) After a few shows it will be a piece of cake. Make sure the animals are completely show ready before you leave. I don't know how people survive clipping the goat just before entering the ring. Sometimes you have the little poop stains and need to clean up their feet but clipping?????I just don't understand! After a couple shows you will be a pro at it!!!! 
Sue


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Stacey, You bring back the memories. 

The first is always the hardest. What we did was we bought a HUGE duffel bag and we put everything in it that we will need for the show, water buckets, hay feeders unless they are already filled for the ride, extension cord, brushed and whatever else you will or MIGHT need.(that will fit).
Yes it is VERY important to make a list and check everything off. We have one and I laminated it so I always have it and I never for get to write something down. After a few shows you will shee what else you need to get and things you do not need, remember to bring either baby wipes or old towels to clean their little butte, ears and eyes.. 

OH do not forget the camera. and that smile.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is actually my second show but the first with more then one goat. 

I know a little bit of what to expect but there are still so many things that will be new. This show is also less laid back so I want to make sure I do it all right.

My show mentor (Teri from pocketsized) is just great with answering all my silly emails. I keep contacting her with little panicky things. :doh: 

thanks guys for your support, just one more day! It is awesome that i have the day off (mom thinks "great day off, you can do this this this and this" :hair: :sigh: )

Ok should get off of here to get everything started for the day


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you have a great time tomorrow! Shows are really fun, they used to be so stressful (mainly the preperation part) but now it is all fun! They are so laid back here, I usually just show in jeans and a t-shirt because a certain little goatie ruined my whites.... :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks, I am trying not to stress and just enjoy

I didn't get the little girls clipped -- will have to be shown as is. But they need a bath! I may bring them inside to do that as it is getting dark already


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You must take lots of piccies at the show, I may even know a few people. :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I will try to. I left my camera at my work -- at least that is what I think I did since I cant find it :doh: 

So I am going to bring my moms. Hers is good except it runs on double A batteries. I brought an extra set so I hope I am good for the day. 

All is basicaly set. I actually did get to clip Cadence but not Kitten due to getting home to late (didnt know when mom said "can we stop at the store" she ment 3 stores :scratch: but thats ok, saved her gas) 

Both Kitten and Cadence did get baths though. Didnt get to bathe Sweet Pea once more --- again got home to late. 

Crates are in the truck and hay is in place. Extra hay for while there is in the truck as well as the pen and water bucket. I have my herd book with the health certificate and papers and my directions printed out as well as leashes and collars. 

Mom has a sandwhich for me in the fridge and I just need to remember water and I am all set. 

Show whites are ready 

OH cell phone is charging -- very important. 

Will be asking dad if I can use his GPS but currently he is at the baseball game with my brothers and it is in extra innings (top of the 12th last I heard).

have to be up and out the door before 7:00am 

Don't have to much fun without me tomorrow :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Have Fun! I hope your girls place well.! :thumb: 

Despite my accident today I am going to a show tomorrow too! Didn't have time to wash everyone today like planned, but oh well. I have been looking forward to this show for a while, so I am going! lol


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Stacey. Hope you have fun. Couple of more tips. Baby wipes work great for a quick clean up on goats when you don't have time for a bath. Put you show whites in a bag. I put my kids in a large trash bag over the hanger and tape the openings. If something spill the whites are the first place it goes plus all the dust at the show. Shelly


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

How did it go??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I wansnt sure if you all would let me tell you without pictures 

went well. 

I know some of the placings but when I got home I seem to have mixed them up in my mind as I look at ribbons :shrug: So I will have to wait till the e-mail comes from the show secretary to tell me where my goats actually did place and which ribbon goes to who.

No one placed first or second though.

All in all I had a grand time and I think I found my new doe!!! :leap: She is 400 and currently in milk but just started being dried off. SO pray that I can decide on her ASAP so I can get her and keep her in milk. If not of course I can just still breed her in the winter.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Who is this doe :coffee2: ? You can PM with the info if you want, so someone else doesn't get there first.(I have had that happen :angry


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Stacey, that is ok if none of them got first or second. At least it sounds like some placed or you would not have a chance to mix up the ribbons.

Sounds like you had a good time. Congratulations. Good luck with the new doe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I was thrilled with their placings. I wasn't expecting first second or third. I just wanted them to behave in the show and they did so I was thrilled.

Angie actually walked! Cadence did too. Kitten had more trouble but she did walk. Sweet Pea let me set her up and stood there! So all in all I was happy

Sweet Pea got 4th out of 6 but Teri said she would have put her in 3rd! 

Angie got last and then in the second show got 3rd or 4th can't remember

Candence got like 6th I think out of 15


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you did good! Angie should really turn out to be a special little doe. Really fabulous lines. Sweet Pea did good!! And Cadence too


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like they did well. Sometimes it is hard to get them to behave in the show ring until they are use to all the "stuff" going on around them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok results are in

Sweet pea did take 4th

Candence took 6th and then 14th
Kitten took 15th then 9th

Angie took 4th then 3rd

scratched sweet pea for the second show - it was the same judge (other judge was in car accident) and only like 15 minutes between the shows. He ended up placing all those in her class the same as the first show.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats,you guys did good!  I like Kitten,shes so cute. lol


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats!!!! :thumb:


----------

